# Drum VST/programming



## Merlin (Feb 23, 2009)

I use Addictive Drums 2, and I've usually written my drum parts as actual notation, then pulled them into Reaper and assigned the MIDI to a VST. 

I've recently started digging a little deeper and doing MIDI programming to get a bit more detail and nuance into my drum parts.

Anyone else want to share tips or experiences?


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

I've used iDrum quite a bit in the past for making my own drum parts.


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

I often start with the stock beats in EZ Drummer and then add fills with a midi pad controller.

MPD18

Sometimes I play full drum parts on the midi pad or on my Roland TD3 kit triggering EZ drummer.


----------



## Merlin (Feb 23, 2009)

Guncho said:


> I often start with the stock beats in EZ Drummer and then add fills with a midi pad controller.
> 
> MPD18
> 
> Sometimes I play full drum parts on the midi pad or on my Roland TD3 kit triggering EZ drummer.


I have an Akai MPK Mini that I use for tapping in fills. I need to figure out how to reassign the pads to the sounds I use most.


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

I think when I installed the akai it installed an editor. You just open that and change the note each pad triggers.


----------



## Merlin (Feb 23, 2009)

Guncho said:


> I think when I installed the akai it installed an editor. You just open that and change the note each pad triggers.


Yep, there’s an editor - but even I have trouble figuring that one out!


----------



## ronmac (Sep 22, 2006)

I hire a drummer..... in hope that they will one day hire a guitar player.


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

I use AD2 as well. I like to use the preset beats and modify them with the sequencer when I need to. I've been interested in maybe picking up a lower priced drum Pad which the AKAI MPK mini seems to be. Is it a decent unit for someone who's pretty green on this stuff?


----------



## Merlin (Feb 23, 2009)

Dorian2 said:


> I use AD2 as well. I like to use the preset beats and modify them with the sequencer when I need to. I've been interested in maybe picking up a lower priced drum Pad which the AKAI MPK mini seems to be. Is it a decent unit for someone who's pretty green on this stuff?


It’s a neat little unit. I haven’t really dug into reassigning the pads yeat, but the velocity sensitivity works well.


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

Right now I assign the drums to the computer keyboard. Works to a point. I have a mechanical key one so it's a bit touch sensitive...as far as keyboards go. Haven't done allot on it yet.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

I did not figure out how to do it, which frustrates me to this day. Not having easy access to a metal-oriented drummer, I wish I had the willpower to learn to do it properly.

Kudos to those who can program drums. I try to get by with garage band loops for demoing ideas or noodling.


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

Don't worry @Budda , it took a long friggin time to figure half the stuff I still don't know out. I really like the Play, Stop, and Rec. buttons. They're great additions.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

I think I may be able to use my laptop keyboard to program drums in GB, but I haven't gotten around to testing it. I did try and make a synth thing via the keyboard with limited success.

If only my brother actually wanted to make drum tracks for me haha. He's pretty good at it.


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2018)

Budda said:


> I did not figure out how to do it, which frustrates me to this day. Not having easy access to a metal-oriented drummer, I wish I had the willpower to learn to do it properly.
> 
> Kudos to those who can program drums. I try to get by with garage band loops for demoing ideas or noodling.


Try EZ Drummer or Superior Drummer. Best ever pricing for 1 more day.

Metal! EZX | Toontrack


----------



## TheYanChamp (Mar 6, 2009)

There is a learn function in superior or ez. It's been a while but I used to trigger it with a td8 kit and it was really easy. Hit learn, the drum you want it to learn, then tap the pad you want to use. Then save your preset. Really really easy. 

Sent from my H3223 using Tapatalk


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

@Player99 i had ezdrummer in college (and time) - still didnt figure it out.


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2018)

Budda said:


> @Player99 i had ezdrummer in college (and time) - still didnt figure it out.


Could you tell me what you didn't figure out? It is EZ and worth getting over the hump. 

You have to make an instrument track, which is a midi track.

Then you pick EZ as the instrument for that track

From EZ you choose your drum kit

Then you go to the midi section and audition drum midi you have installed

Then drag that into the instrument track

Loop it or copy it

Continue until you have what you want


----------



## djmarcelca (Aug 2, 2012)

I've been learning EZ drummer as well. 
So far it's the drum software I can learn the easiest and fastest. 
The expansion drum pattern packs can get pricey though. I only bought a couple for the style of music I want to record for now.


----------



## isoneedacoffee (Oct 31, 2014)

Budda said:


> I did not figure out how to do it, which frustrates me to this day. Not having easy access to a metal-oriented drummer, I wish I had the willpower to learn to do it properly.
> 
> Kudos to those who can program drums. I try to get by with garage band loops for demoing ideas or noodling.


Have you tried Drummer on Garageband? That seems really, really easy.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

isoneedacoffee said:


> Have you tried Drummer on Garageband? That seems really, really easy.


I use stock GB drum loops, I dont make them myself.


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

I've been working with Addictive Drums 2 slowly for a year and a half. But between getting help on that and the DAW that I still don't understand properly, and coming up with the actual guitar, Bass, Drums and any other parts of the many original ideas I have conceived of and recorded over the years is extremely daunting just by the nature of the software alone. Never mind the attention to detail required to actually craft a well honed song with multiple parts. Time tends to get in the way.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

I have been using Reaper and a program called DrumCore. But I also found a download of 200 midi files of drum patterns that are broken down into genres. I will import a file and edit it or use it as a template and put in real drums near the end recording


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

I use addictive drums with reaper. The had a huge sale during black friday. I am not really good at programming yet, but with my computer keyboard I can do pretty much everything but it takes FOREVER! I'm planning to get a controller soon.


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

shoretyus said:


> I have been using Reaper and a program called DrumCore. But I also found a download of 200 midi files of drum patterns that are broken down into genres. I will import a file and edit it or use it as a template and put in real drums near the end recording


Do you remember the website where you downloaded those MIDI files? I wouldn't mind checking them out.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Kenmac said:


> Do you remember the website where you downloaded those MIDI files? I wouldn't mind checking them out.


Free MIDI Loops


----------

